# Furry Facial Expressions?



## Taylor325 (Jan 31, 2010)

Okay so I have the main structure of a furries face down and I can draw that okay, but I'm still having trouble with facial expression such as on making them look pleased, happy, sad, mad etc.

What I was wondering is, do you have some tip, drawings, or site that you know that would be able to give me a good idea on facial expressions so that I can start to practice those and get them down too??

Thanks,
~[Taylor]~
^_^


----------



## LeeuRex (Feb 1, 2010)

Try experimenting by moving the eyebrows up/down/slanting, in combination with making the eyes either more or less open, also in combination with the mouth curving up or down...this should help to create a few expressions (i.e. mad would usually be squinted/more closed eyes+slanted down brow+downturned mouth).


----------



## Angyl (Feb 4, 2010)

If your faces lean more towards the animal than the human, look into how the animal you're drawing would express itself.  A lot of animals don't smile or frown in the same way as humans and primates but emote more with their eyes and ears, horses are a good example of this.

However, if your faces are more human than animal than try looking around the fandom at other artists whose facial expressions you like and experiment with simplified expressions - raised eyebrows for surprise, exposed teeth and a triangular mouth shape for a snarl, &c. - to see what happens.

There's no hard and fast rule to this really, just observe and experiment and see what happens.


----------



## Taralack (Feb 10, 2010)

Most of the Disney animals (or animals in animation) are very expressive, maybe start with a Disney movie or two.


----------

